# Dankung style frame aiming tips please



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Could I ask you guys for some aiming tips please?

The Dankung style frame with tubes as we know them,what part of the frame do you use to aim with.

Sorry forget that,how do you aim these things please?

They just look and feel completely different to the frames i'm quite used to,

cheers,Kev.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Use the tubes ;-)

Aim down the tracks (and line the tracks up).

Also lean the frame back slightly as you start drawing and straighten out as you reach full draw so the bands run at the tops of the rings.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks Matt,is there a pic of the frame with tubes drawn?

Ive searched the web,but it's still a little subjective.

I was going to message you direct,but you wern't on.

Cheers ,Kev.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

I would sincerely like to thank you all especially Mattwalt for helping me enjoy this sport far more than I hoped I would.

I wish i had found this sport way back,

and not wasted many hours trying to get somewhere near accurate with the Diablo and Black Widow rubbish I bought over and over again !

that were overly tubed and would kick like a mule sending the shot anywhere but where I wanted it to go.

Thanks again.

p.s I'm on with another frame lol watch this space............ :stupidcomp:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually - try the 2040's on the Black Widow and Diablo. ;-)

I had a Black Widow - its nicer than the price reflects actually. Rubber also not bad for a Chinese wrist rocket (big ammo though) - Guys also suggest the Trumark red tapered tubes... A lot more of the forum members shoot these frames than you'd think - just change the rubber and they can be great shooters.


----------



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

I am going to try pseudo tapering my bands so they will be quick change,i reckon about a taper to 50% of the active band length,bit of a funny story on the aiming/anchor point side,i rebanded one of my catty's and took a few shots (indoors only a few yards) from my normal anchor point and they were all going high,so i swapped catty's and the same thing happened,i knew my anchor point was right and i couldn't get my head round the problem and then the penny dropped....i was shooting without my trainers on so the height difference was throwing my anchor point out


----------

